# Bolivian Rams Club website, online. Check it out.



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

So it begins! I'm posting it here as it's most relevant to the SA discussion area.

www.BRC.moonfruit.com

Still in it's infancy, I need submitted pictures to create a nice montage of Bolivian Rams (see site for full details).

I'm also limited to a certain number of pages until the membership or sponsorship comes through, so although there are only a couple of articles on there at the moment more will be added. The aim is to provide a single dedicated source of information regarding the Bolivian Ram, something to point people to which _can_ support the cichlid-forum profiles and take up all the space it needs to really get all the information across.

Anyway I'd love to get some traffic to it, see what people think about it and eventually expand it (I can't afford to right now). So, if you have any articles, images, videos etc that you think would make a useful contribution, please email me at [email protected] .

All details are on the site under 'Submit Your Photos', for larger files I can make arrangements and I have all the necessary editing, encoding and photo equipment needed in case you are unable to do so.

Thanks for looking!
Blair.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Allright that settles it! I'm gonna score a used 55 and setup a bolivian ram tank!!!! I have just got to get into this club! :thumb:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

us blue ram junkies are going to taughnt you a second time!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: Thanks guys!

naegling - fan of monty python perhaps?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Good on ya Blair! :thumb:

But what happened to Ruurds pic? C'mon just becuase your little bolie is the reigning Bolie ram of the year doesn't mean you should _misplace_ the contender to the thrones pic. :lol:

Site looks good, just gotta get them photos rolling in. Then you can start a photo of the month comp.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: Thanks bud,

What do you mean where's Ruurds pic? It's the second one on the Welcome page!! Or at least it should be. I would have uploaded a couple of other pics but I need permission first so get sending! Ruurd got the top place in the article so I called dibs on the Welcome page .

Ed? Kim? Anyone? You must have a pic you'd like up there.....

C'mon, you know you want to join us! Especially you, Peter....

:lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Blair I'd love to join the club, but I've got a pair of curviceps, a pair of dorsigerus, and a trio of checkerboards I'm setting up new tanks for over the next month or so. Plus my araguaia and L397's will be getting thier tank pulled apart and rescaped.

So any Bolivian rams are somewhere in the distant future. I'll just have to live through you, Ruurds and Eds adventures.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Blair that's great :thumb: I will send you some pics tomorrow.

Ed


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: I'll convert you yet my Australian chum....

Ed, thanks mate, I was actually hoping you might want to put your Breeding article up there too!

It's most certainly not just MY site, I'm just in control :lol: but I'm open to listening to the suggestions of anyone, especially if you're willing to have your work up there.... At the moment I am fairly limited, I would first have to upgrade the account to enable me to put more pages up - ie for more articles etc.

But, I do have a way around this (although it will mean it takes me a little longer and a lot more work to put together), so get submitting anyway!

If I have the material I WILL find a way of getting it out there. If the whole thing seems to attract enough visitors each month then I can certainly see that paying to host the account out of my pocket will be worthwhile (it's helping the Bolivian Ram, how could I not. After losing my female I had to do something.)

Otherwise I will keep it as a free service and use my wizardry to expand it further.

So the more material there is, the better the information, the stronger the source, the more useful the site will be, the bigger the draw to it. It's very much tied into the BRC thread and I hope that we can use this site to give to Bolivian newbies so that they literally have ONE concentrated source of all the information, rather than spread out through different articles, pages, threads etc... It's not fair to expect C-F to completely modify their profiles page for us bunch of Bolivian nuts, so rather I would like the two sources to complement each other - the benefit of the BRC site is that the info is all in one place - the benefit of CF being it's high credibility, so combined it makes for a solidly trustworthy source of info.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Blair, you are more than welcome to use any pic of mine that you need. :thumb:

You guys take much better pics than I do, though, so my feelings certainly won't be hurt if you don't! :lol:

You did a good job on it!

Kim


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

The site looks great, well done!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

blairo1 said:


> So the more material there is, the better the information, the stronger the source, the more useful the site will be, the bigger the draw to it. It's very much tied into the BRC thread and I hope that we can use this site to give to Bolivian newbies so that they literally have ONE concentrated source of all the information, rather than spread out through different articles, pages, threads etc... It's not fair to expect C-F to completely modify their profiles page for us bunch of Bolivian nuts, so rather I would like the two sources to complement each other - the benefit of the BRC site is that the info is all in one place - the benefit of CF being it's high credibility, so combined it makes for a solidly trustworthy source of info.


Couldn't agree more. When I got my Bolivians I was starved for information about them and whilst the BRC thread is chock full of info, 70+ pages is a bit daunting to find the answer one is looking for.

Looking forward to it's growth :thumb:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Blair I think this is a great initiative and the site rely looks very nice!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

I hope it will grow in the near future and all the specific info on Bolivians get gathered there. Maybe it is nice to add some pics of decent aquascapes so we can point to that. I always mention,....lots of driftwood, plants and territorial markers for groups of Bolivians. Pointing at pics of those type of tanks makes much more clear as 100 words.

D-007,.....you wrote it was hard to find proper info until you came across the BRC treat,....what kind off info were you looking for and could not find? This kind of things helps to put up the right info. To the more experienced Bolivian owners lots of things are normal so it can be hard to give the info newbies need.

Kim,....maybe it is nice if you wrote something abouth your switch from the Africans to our little fellas?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The info I was having a hard time finding was how to properly sex Bolivian Rams. The answer was found via the BRC thread in the end. Had I not found it there I'm sure I'd still be wondering which of my Rams was a female and which was a male :lol:

The other thing I learned from that thread was how some Rams can be deformed - you educated me on that thank you :thumb:

So while it is a 70+ thread, I feel it is worth taking the plunge and reading through it; plus there are some really nice pictures ... and we all LOVE pictures. :wink:

Regards,
D


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks D-007. The sexing of Bolivians is perfectly documented by Blair. Maybe we have to make a small article abouth deformities and bad qualety Bolivians and add some pics of deformities. Are you sure abouth reading 70+ pages, haha! :lol: Well if your finished I'm convinced you learn some new stuff that wasn't discussed lately.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey Ruurd, nice idea's and on another site I already mentioned that I would like (us) to collaborate and create a factsheet type document (literally just a page or two) which provides the aquarist with something they can read and pick up in a couple of minutes, or even take to the LFS with them to make sure they get the best for their buck etc....

Awareness is the key....

Kim, don't be shy, you've got some great pics - get submitting:
[email protected]

Once I've got a fair few I'll put them up and notify those who submitted work etc..

:thumb:


----------

